# Nifty you need to get the girls...



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 7, 2008)

each one of these for Christmas! 

http://www.sourcingmap.com/pink-lov...ush-walking-singing-milk-cow-toy-p-22545.html


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 7, 2008)

are you getting peanut 1.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 8, 2008)

No, neither of the girls has ever really like playing with cow toys. They play with horses, sheep, goats, chickens, ducks, wild animals, etc. But not to much for cows.


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 8, 2008)

now thats way weird.them not liking cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it's more a case of seeing enough outside!


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Nov 8, 2008)

I wonder if my sisters woudl like that..... they're mroe into horses.

lol though


----------



## Nifty (Nov 12, 2008)

Those are pretty cute!


----------

